# My sweet girl ~Mully~



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

It's been over a year since I lost Mully to an aggressive brain tumor. From the time the seizures started till we lost her it was only a brief 3 months. Which, I believe was the best for her since she did NOT want help. Being a senior didn't fit her life plan, or personality. She was full of love and life to the end. She refused to become incontinent, even when she could barely walk. She would struggle to get up and outside from the living room floor where we 'camped out' with her in her final days. Outside she allowed me to hold her stomach so she could keep her balance and more important to her, her dignity. 
She was strong and fierce. When she would come out of a seizure and see me and stumble into my arms for comfort, she didn't understand. She did know I loved her and would do anything I could, anything at all to help make things easier for her. 

I find it difficult to read the posts in this section, mostly because I still can't believe my sweet Mully is gone. She was MY first dog. She depended on me and was with me through some very challenging times in my life. She could look at me and know what I was feeling, I could see it in her eyes. She was very funny; she could always make me smile. 

I loved my Mully so much, so here's to you little one. I miss you still. The hole in my heart remains empty without you here. 

Mulligan (Mully) 6-17-99 to 9-26-07

Mully 6 months old~ 









Mully 7 years old~









Feb 2007


















Getting a christmas tree from our property November 2006









Summer 2007 at the property. This was her last time there.



















Moab Feb of 2007


















Mully's mark on Moab.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh she was a beauty!!! And gone too soon. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh Cara I am so sorry!!
SHe was beautiful, I can't stop crying
Yeah I usually don't read in Memory of either 
My heart can't take it, I am a big softie when it comes to GSD's

She may be gone but will always be in your heart and watching over you.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

What a beautiful dog, and such a tender dear expression. So hard....


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

What a sweet sweet face!! Absolutely beautiful girl!!


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

What a beauty, so sorry for your loss Cara.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Cara,

Anybody can see that she was an angel. How lucky both of you were to have each other.

Thanks for the beautiful pictures of this sweet girl waiting for you.

Mary Jane


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

She was beautiful. You have my deepest sympathy. Thank you for sharing a little bit of Mully with us.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

she is beautiful, i am so sorry to hear baout your loss


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG what a sad story. I can even feel how much you loved her. I know she greatly appreciates all you did for her and all the love you gave her.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks. She was so special to me, I appreciate your comments very much. 

She was more than a dog to me. More like a funny constant compainon/rule enforcer. I can see the 'shepherd' characteristics I loved so much in little Rugen. But his hugs, they just arn't even close to hers. She hugged back. You can see her leaning into me in the Moab photo. It was taken just a few months before she started to show symptoms. 

For the record~ she hated those angel wings in the first picture. It took forever to get that photo, she kept chewing on them.







It's what I remember when I look at it.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a beautiful and special girl she was!

I am so very sorry for your loss!

Our true friends are irreplacable..

Tanya


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a pretty and sweet looking girl.







She looks so happy in those pictures. You can tell she had a wonderful life. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> Such a beautiful girl she was. I'm sorry for your loss. Cherish her memories.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Caras:

Please read the thread I started under "stories" about loving our GSDs abnormally. You will see why I say I completely understand your pain.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for all your support. Sharing a small part of Mully with such a sympathetic group has really helped. You guys are great. 

French~ I enjoyed your post. (even made a comment







)


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)




----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Beautiful Footprints of your beautiful love of your life. I know you miss your so wonderful friend!!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Very beautiful, im very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

A very moving tribute to your lovely girl.







She was obviously a very special companion and your devotion to her is evident. I am so sorry for your loss. Thanks for sharing her story with us.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you for sharing her with us. What a beautiful soul shines through those incredible eyes.








RIP beautiful girl, run free at the bridge, no more seizures or pain baby















to you


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I have no words to say that aren't as nice as everyone elses. Take comfort in knowing that the lessons you learned together will be with you forever.
I am so sorry you have expirenced such pain, but I hope in her memory you will find strength.


----------



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

What a beautiful baby girl.....my heart breaks knowing your pain. There is something about WGSD's.....I have had several GSD's in my life, but Cain....I don't know....just can't describe it. So, so very affectionate...constantly beside me. My shadow I don't want to ever lose. Just remember the wonderful memories and you WILL see your baby again.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

The foot print picture was great - I hope you have it framed. You can't see the soft footprints on your heart, but they are there, nudging you to remember the good memories.

Sweet Mullie - world champion hugger.


----------

